# Where (else) to go for lunch around Abbey Street?



## Petal (28 Aug 2008)

Has anyone any good recommendations for lunch around Abbey Street other than the following which I have gotten somewhat tired off:

Grand Central, Le Phare Sandwich Bar, Epicurian Hall, Del Rios, Jimmy Chung's, O'Brien's Sandwich Bar, Italian Connection, Metropolitan....


----------



## gipimann (28 Aug 2008)

Here's a few which aren't too far from you:

Robert Reade Pub (opposite Busaras) 
The Gin Palace (Middle Abbey St) 
Thai Spice (around the corner from Store St Garda Station on Talbot Place) - thai food, fast service if you're short on time!
Roasted Bean (Talbot St, opposite Bank of Ireland, near junction with Amiens St) - sit in or take away, wraps, paninis, sandwiches. A nice selection.


----------



## ubiquitous (28 Aug 2008)

The Epicurean Food Hall got a rave review from Paolo Tullio in last Saturday's Indo.


----------



## Fingalian (28 Aug 2008)

Sherries.


----------



## advisor (28 Aug 2008)

Fingalian said:


> Sherries.


LMAO!! For the twin set and blue rinse brigade!!!!!!


----------



## juke (28 Aug 2008)

The Church (Keatings), Mary St


----------



## ClubMan (28 Aug 2008)

_Romano's_ on _Capel Street _if you're on _Upper Abbey Street_. €9.95 lunch special of starter, main (pasta or pizza) and tea/coffee. Excellent value for money.


----------



## Petal (28 Aug 2008)

Well, I was going to try the Gin Palace, but it was packed, so went around the corner to the Lotts, where I got some very unsatisfactory chicken wings (soft skin...), which brings me to my next question - where can one get really tasty crispy chicken wings - I have so far not managed to get really good ones??? Usually they're soft (so not grilled or BBQd) and smothered in some sauce....


----------



## ciars (28 Aug 2008)

advisor said:


> LMAO!! For the twin set and blue rinse brigade!!!!!!


 
Actually passed that for the first time in years the other week. Looks like it got an whole new make over. All very modern looking, still called Sherries tho, and still full of oldies 

I reamember it used to be a real old greasy spoon type place.


Its not that far away but if you cross over the halfpenny and head up to the market bar they do a great tapas luch there. very reasonable and ive never seen it oo busy.


----------



## Satanta (28 Aug 2008)

Petal said:


> which brings me to my next question - where can one get really tasty crispy chicken wings - I have so far not managed to get really good ones??? Usually they're soft (so not grilled or BBQd) and smothered in some sauce....


Elephant and Castle in Templebar is well known for it's buffalo wings.... but not sure you'd call them crispy and they do come covered in a sauce, so possibly not what your looking for.


----------



## sue_flaherty (30 Aug 2008)

there is a very nice Thai restaurant - Thai Orchard (I think) on Wesmoreland street - near to where Bewlyes was


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Aug 2008)

Petal said:


> which brings me to my next question - where can one get really tasty crispy chicken wings - I have so far not managed to get really good ones??? Usually they're soft (so not grilled or BBQd) and smothered in some sauce....



Love the ones in Luigi Malones but as Satanta says like Elephant & Castle they are probably not classed as crispy and have sauce but very nice at the same time 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Smashbox (4 Sep 2008)

Satanta said:


> Elephant and Castle in Templebar


 

 Love this place.


----------



## setanta1 (4 Sep 2008)

Its been a while since  was there, but the Talbot 101 used to be a great little spot.
[broken link removed]


----------



## Marie M (5 Sep 2008)

Not exactly classy but the Abbey Hotel, you get tonnes of food, so don't over order.


----------



## PM1234 (5 Sep 2008)

Petal said:


> where can one get really tasty crispy chicken wings - I have so far not managed to get really good ones??? Usually they're soft (so not grilled or BBQd) and smothered in some sauce....



The Harbourmaster has the best chicken wings in town


----------



## Gondola (6 Sep 2008)

I definitely agree with PM1234. 
Harbourmaster - near Connolly station - serve the best chicken wings. Elephant and Castle is good too, but you will never manage to get a table unless you book well in advance.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Sep 2008)

Gondola said:


> I definitely agree with PM1234.
> Harbourmaster - near Connolly station - serve the best chicken wings. Elephant and Castle is good too, but you will never manage to get a table unless you book well in advance.



You mean book the Harbourmaster as understand Elephant and Castle don't take bookings which is a pain really.


----------



## Petal (6 Sep 2008)

Yes, I think I have had those wings before.... must revisit, like the Harbourmaster actually....


----------

